# Guess the Score Friday April 8th vs Wizards



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>







vs.








<center>

*Time*: 7:00 PM
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: FSNMW
*Radio*: WIBC</center>

<center>*Probable Starting Lineups*:

_Pacers_:





































Anthony Johnson/Reggie Miller/Stephen Jackson/Jeff Foster/Dale Davis

_Wizards_:





































Gilbert Arenas/Larry Hughes/Jared Jeffries/Kwame Brown/Etan Thomas

Pacers 103
Wizards 101

Pacers Leading Scorer- Reggie Miller (27)
Wizards Leading Scorer- Gilbert Arenas (45)

Antawn Jamison should be out for the Wizards, so hopefully we can pick up this win and tie the Wizards for the 5th spot in the East. If we do win this game, we'll have to keep playing hard to pass them, because the Wizards' losing streak shouldn't go on further than this.

Should I keep this format, or go with something Bird uses on another site?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers: 97
Wizards: 95


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Antawn Jamison is officially out for the game. This is very, very good.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jeff Foster and Juan Dixon are starting.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

That wasn't an offensive foul on Foster. Jeffries was inside the dotted line.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Stephen Jackson is STILL hot. He's hit our first two shots which have been anything but wide open.

4-4 with 9 minutes left in the 1st


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We aren't moving much, but somhow we're still hitting shots. Uh-oh, Washington has figured out to press AJ who misses a layup.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dale Davis rejection! And Jax hits again! He has 6 points already. Reggie answers Arenas's 3.

11-11 with 7 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gilbert Arenas smacks Jax across the face/arm and isn't even called for a foul. I think we might have to take Foster out and put Croshere in. Jeffries is too quick for Foster to guard.

13-11 Pacers with 6 minutes left in the 1st


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Everything Jax shoots goes in! He just gets the ball out at about 25 feet with two people around him, shoots, and hits.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We're really, really sucking at defensive rebounding this game.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Pacers 98
Wizards 91

Keep the streak going boys.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax is kind of acting like a ballhog this game. Oh well, that's an explanation for that possession; his headband was covering the left side of his head. Jax has 11 points, but has missed about 2-3 shots in a row.

20-15 Indy with 2:45 left in the 1st as the Pacers call a timeout


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How is it a foul on Croshere when Kwame front-elbows him in the chest?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gilbert Arenas is being shut down. Maybe AJ is actually a good defender?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pollard called for a foul when he had his entire hand on the ball. James Jones hits a 3 off of a nice Freddie drive and dish.

29-21 Pacers at the end of 1.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pollard called for tipping the ball out of bounds he hit his opponent's upper arm. Laron Profit called for a charge. JJ did a nice job.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Steve Blake hits a 3 to cut the Pacers lead to 3. Freddie is fouled and only hits one FT (what's been up with his FT shooting lately?). Arenas hits.

30-28 Pacers with 9 minutes left in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

That was a really nice pass by AJ, too bad we turned it over. We got the ball back again, but Davis is rejected and the ball is out on us. Thank you for finally hitting, Jax.

32-30 Pacers with 7:30 left in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How do we keep giving up offensive rebounds with people like Davis, Foster, or Pollard in the game?

Tied at 34 with 5:20 left in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

See Reggie, that's what happens when you shoot. You make it and put us up five. Just continue to do that and we should win. Michael Ruffin is playing really aggressive and that's one reason why we can't get defensive boards.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie was one FT away from tying the consecutive FT's made record in Pacers history, but he missed the first. Jax is hurt, but thankfully it just looks like a mild sprained ankle. Reggie hits again!

42-36 Pacers with 2:30 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Washington's amount of offensive rebounds is really pissing me off.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

For the 3rd of 4th time this year, a Pacer is called for a foul when they got all ball.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ trapped at 90 feet, turns it over. Can we play Eddie Gill at the point for a while? For the second time this game, the Pacers will get the ball with exactly 24.0 seconds left in the quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tied at 44 at the half. We could be up by 15 if we would not have allowed that many 2nd, 3rd, and 4th chance points.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Gilbert Arenas is being shut down. Maybe AJ is actually a good defender?


Arenas is a 2nd half player, he scores most of his points late in the game. In the first half he pretty much defers to Hughes and lets him do his thing. Although I gotta give Indy credit their defending him very well, cutting off his driving lanes.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Who can get offensive rebounds now, Washington? Jeff Foster will kick your *** soon enough.

48-44 Indy with 11 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Now all our big men will get into foul trouble this quarter. I wish David Harrison was active.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Almost all our shots are missing. I don't see how we can't get offensive rebounds. Our team needs to learn that when the Wizards switch to zone, don't play isolation.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Just want to say that as a Wizards fan, we have a horrible coach. He has Juan Dixon in there for no reason what so ever. Jackson should be able to score every time being guarded by Arenas, it's horrible size mismatch.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

If someone had been in Freddie's way of that dunk, he would have taken their head off.

58-54 Pacers with 6 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Shanghai Kid said:


> Just want to say that as a Wizards fan, we have a horrible coach. He has Juan Dixon in there for no reason what so ever. Jackson should be able to score every time being guarded by Arenas, it's horrible size mismatch.


Yeah I don't really get that. Arenas hasn't been doing that great of a job, but Jax has been kept from scoring. Right now that should work okay as we're going with AJ/Reggie/Freddie.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Kwame airballs a FT and appears really pissed off. Maybe Reggie was taunting him.:laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie is really a good passer. That was a sweet pass to Foster for the dunk.

60-54 Pacers with 3:33 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Eddie Gill for 3! Pacers up 9 with under 3 minutes left in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Haha, Kwame airballed a free throw.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

You guys have done a better job defending Arenas than any team this year, making every shot as tough as possible for him. I think you guys will win this.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Shanghai Kid said:


> You guys have done a better job defending Arenas than any team this year, making every shot as tough as possible for him. I think you guys will win this.


In the first two games of the year, Gilbert lit us up. I don't know how but I guess AJ is good at defense. 

Freddie steals Washington's inbounds pass, but Gill apparently can't remember when to shoot the ball with 3 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice alley-oop from Boomer to Boomer. They're playing a background music of what I think is Nirvana's Smells Like Teen Spirit, followed by Welcome to the Jungle by Guns n Roses. I can't wait for the next Pacers soundtrack to come out.

67-59 Pacers with 11:30 left in the game


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jared Jeffries must love visiting Indiana again. I thought he was still horrible, but I guess he's alright.

71-64 Indiana with 10 minutes left in the game


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

James Jones fakes and hits a 3 at the end of the shot clock. Eddie Gill is looking horrible out there.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine donated 300k more to tsunami relief.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere, Freddie, and Reggie have all missed FT's this game. Wait...that's a foul on Freddie how?

75-66 Pacers with 8 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie with a nice in-air pass to JJ for the dunk. Gill steals it as the Pacers are up 11. 6:42 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Washington did a great job of blocking Reggie's screens, but Freddie hits a 3 nonetheless. Dixon answers with a 3. Fullcourt pass to Croshere who fakes someone out of bounds, then is fouled.

86-75 Pacers with 5 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ throws an outlet pass to Freddie for a missed dunk. He's really having an off shooting night. AJ hits.

89-77 Pacers with 4 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What the **** refs? The Pacers call a timeout when AJ's being pressed in the backcourt, and you call it when Jax has the ball in the lane.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Can I ask why Jackson is playing PF? Is that some kind of counter to Laron Profit and Kwame makoing up the Wizard's PF/C combo? Jax hits to put the Pacers up 12.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Should I keep this format, or go with something Bird uses on another site?


I think you should use my format.

Looks like we are playing well, I haven't been able to watch anything because I've been at a basketball game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

You idiot AJ. When someone gambles and flies out 10 feet past you, why don't you drive it?

91-83 Pacers with 2 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The crowd chants "Reggie" and AJ hits a layup. That seems to be a big distraction to the opposition.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Some bull**** non-calls just happened. AJ was fouled with no call, the ball went out of bounds with Arenas stepping into it, forcing the ball hitting his foot. That should've been either out of bounds or a kick ball. Then Arenas throws the ball the length of the court out of bounds. Doesn't that warrant a T? Apparently Jax and Tinsley got into it about Jax missing a 3. Jax got really pissed off.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score 93-83 Pacers win!

Pacers Fan- 28
PacersguyUSA- 16
DJMD- 13

Winner- DJMD


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Good win.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> *Originally Posted by Pacers Fan*
> 
> Should I keep this format, or go with something Bird uses on another site?


That one on the other site is nice, but I think this site only allowed 5 pictures per post, and that exceeds 5.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> That one on the other site is nice, but I think this site only allowed 5 pictures per post, and that exceeds 5.


It can't be 5, because I use 12 in my game threads.

*Pacers Fan's Game Grades*

Anthony Johnson (A-) -Played an all-around great game with 14 pts and 5 assists on 60% shooting, but although he only had one turnover, he panicked whenever he was pressed, and cost the team a lot of seconds on the shot clock. What brought him up to an A- was his defense. Gilbert Arenas, who dominated the Pacers in the first two games of the year with Tinsley guarding him, was held to only 14 points on 5-17 shooting. I think Arenas was charged with 2 offensive fouls as well.

Reggie Miller (A-)- Early on in the game, he wasn't playing aggressive, but when no one else was hitting, Reggie just kept shooting his way to 18 points. A lot of his plays came when the team was struggling, but Reggie also managed to get 4 assists.

Stephen Jackson (B+)- He had a great first quarter with 11 points which put us ahead 8, but he only scored 6 points after. He seemed ballhogish for a while, but still played solid D and grabbed 7 rebounds. What amazed me was how he couldn't capitilize off of Gilbert Arenas guarding him. (Wow, Jax just said he's playing with a strained hamstring and sprained ankle)

Dale Davis (B-)- He never scored and only grabbed two rebounds, but he was hustling the entire game and managed to block 3 shots.

Freddie Jones (C)- He finished with 12 points, 5 rebounds, and 2 assists, which is very solid for a backup, but he only shot 7% and had 4 fouls.

Scot Pollard (B)- Scot hustled the entire game and finished with 2 points and 7 rebounds. He was called for 4 fouls, but his defense prevented many points

Austin Croshere (B-)- Croshere had a solid game with 10 points and 3 boards, but I never noticed him out there, so he didn't make his presence felt. He was brought in to help stop Jared Jeffries, but still didn't do very well

Eddie Gill (D)- In a game where he got 17 minutes, Eddie Gill really dissapointed me. He had a lot of the same problems AJ had with pressing, but looked horrible otherwise and finished with 5 points and 3 turnovers.

James Jones (B-)- JJ shot 3-3 from the field which included 2-2 from 3 and finished with 8 points in only 11 minutes. He didn't have any rebounds which dissapointed me with his athletic ability, but no one on our team was very good on the boards

John Edwards (F)- I didn't even notice he played

Jeff Foster (C-)- He finished with 7 points and 5 rebounds but he let MICHAEL RUFFIN and JARED JEFFRIES dominate him the entire game.


----------



## ThaLakeShow (Dec 4, 2004)

Major props guys


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> It can't be 5, because I use 12 in my game threads.


I don't know, maybe it's more for supporting members.


----------

